# Flash radio via recovery?



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

In the G1 days... I remember being able to flash a radio(or hboot, can't remember) via an update.zip. Has anyone figured out how to do it on the TB? It'd be nice to switch between CM7 and GB Sense without a hboot zip that I keep forgetting to remove, forcing me to boot into a possibly non functioning system just to remove it to boot into recovery.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Be brave young one, for i am a chicken and dont want to try it haha


----------



## packruler (Jun 6, 2011)

A few weeks back TeamAndIRC and Clockworkmod were talking about setting up Clockworkmod recovery to be able to flash system images (i.e. radios) but something got screwed up in 3.1.0.1 (supposed to include it) And I was told that 3.1.0.2 did not fix it. So fingers crossed they haven't forgot us lowly thunderbolts








p.s. to my understanding this is a feature missing on all htc phones.


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

This would be a very convient feature for all of us. I too have forgotten to delete an PMG file forcing myself to flash a non working Rom just to remove it. I remember using the update.zip method on my OG Droid. It may also make it easier for some people to customize their phones. But it does people a bunch of good to learn the hard way that way when there is an issue that cannot be fixed the easy way they are able to fix it.


----------



## avlfive (Jun 6, 2011)

This is helpful...

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...k-recovery-4.0.0.5-reboot-to-bootloader-patch


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not really. Can you boot back into recovery once a HBOOT zip is on your sdcard with this? Nope.


----------

